# How McDonalds Makes the McRib



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2014)

I never eat at fast food places like McDonalds anymore, but when I hear them advertise the 'limited time only' McRib', all I can think of is dead rats...that's was someone supposedly bit into when eating one years ago, don't know if that was truth or myth, but the story stuck in my head.  http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/heres-exactly-how-a-mcrib-gets-made


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 3, 2014)

Eat at Micky D's, Taco Bell, Arby's and 5 Guys quite often. Not every day, but often enough. Haven't yet found a dead rat, somebodies finger or whatever, but will keep looking. In all honesty, these "happenings" are very rare to happen.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 3, 2014)

LOL! The site says "Propyl Gallata" - it's Propyl Gallate.  It can cause allergic reactions in the form of an asthma  attack in some people. It can also cause stomach and skin irritation,  liver damage, kidney damage and has the potential to increase your  chances of having cancer.

And BHA? Here's a question for you: What food additive does the Food and Drug  Administration deem "generally recognized as safe," while the National  Institutes of Health, says it's "reasonably anticipated to be a human  carcinogen?"

You got it - BHA.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 3, 2014)

I never eat at McD's or any of those fast food restaurants.  That stuff isn't even food.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 3, 2014)

I thought Wendy's was better/healthier. Any feedback on Wendy's ?


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 3, 2014)

RadishRose said:


> I thought Wendy's was better/healthier. Any feedback on Wendy's ?



The last time I ate at a Wendy's (roughly 15 years ago) I found a bloody Band-Aid in my cup of chili ...


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 3, 2014)

I prefer food that actually requires you to have teeth to chew it with.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 4, 2014)

The only thing I eat at McDonalds is the occasional Egg White Delight mcMuffin.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 4, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> The only thing I eat at McDonalds is the occasional Egg White Delight mcMuffin.



We do stop at a McDonalds when out for the day....for a cup of their coffee.  IMO, they have some of the best coffee around, and for 49 cents for a Senior coffee, you can't beat it.  I've had some of that overpriced brew at Starbucks, and it doesn't beat the McD coffee.  There is nothing wrong with a quick meal at one of these fast food joints...once in awhile....but far too many people seem to make these places their primary dining spot.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 4, 2014)

Love the Big Mac, Quarter Pounder w/Cheese and Fillet Fish. My wife likes their pancakes and I like their Breakfast Sausage Burrito's. And, their Hot Fudge Sundae..........YUM!! To us, a Bud Light is a healthy drink!


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

I almost never eat at fast food places and McDonalds is the last place I would go.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 4, 2014)

The last time I ate at McDonald's was when I was taking my boys out about 15 years ago, and that was mainly for my youngest - he mainly wanted the toy that came with the Happy Meal.

I no longer eat at McD's, BK, Wendy's, Arbys or any other fast-food joint. I've seen too many videos of how they do things and heard too many horror stories, and their nutritional records are dismal.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 4, 2014)

I occasionally eat at many of those places.   I just don't read about them.  Still alive and kicking.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 4, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I occasionally eat at many of those places.   I just don't read about them.  Still alive and kicking.



Maybe that's my problem - I read too much ...


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2014)




----------

